# Bye Guys its been great.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks To all I have chatted with and for all the help,good-bye.Due to some disturbing info I have recieved I will be leaving.Perhaps when I am back on my feet I will get a computer and return.May have some stuff to sell if I dont find storage.I will let you know. I should be around for a couple weeks,but not really sure.Getting out asap.Skull.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Best of luck to you Skull.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you're leaving skullboy. I hope you can get back on your feet soon and come back to us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's been a pleasure and hope things correct themselves quickly for a fast return! You will be missed


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Rich. I'm sorry that you need to go.  Do what you need to do, I hope you're well.

Kellie


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey man - hope everything works itself out. Let me know? Take care :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill be thinking about you.Hope all is well skull boy! Hope to see you back her soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So long Skullboy and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Take care of your business then get back on here as soon as you can. 


Good Luck.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Geez...hope everything works out, skullboy. Best of luck...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey SB. Sorry to hear that the excrement is hitting the air movement device, but you're not leaving, you're taking a break to get things in order. We'll be here if you need us, or just want to hang with friends, or whenever you're ready to get back into full swing. Take care of yourself, be well, and come back ASAP. Ken/Vlad


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals,thats nice of you to say.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Later dude, hope everything gets back to normal so you can pop in here when we all least expect it.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck in what ever you are facing now. 
I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Later bro. Good luck and I'll see you when I see ya.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Skullboy, see you when you return. Hope everything works out, and stay strong.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont know what you are going thru but i'm sure it will settle at some point ..Good luck fellow haunter.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Do what you got to do and hurry back to the nest!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Goodluck and Godspeed
Hope you make it back sooner rather than later


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey skullboy, as many of here can attest to, this is a great place to be when you need to be among friends, lots of us have had some crazy stuff happen in the last year and needed to take a break to get things back on track for ourselves. We are here when you need us. Take care of yourself and come back when you can.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Prolly got about 2 weeks.The basement aint bad.Need employment(FT)and a place to hang my hat.The apartment I was looking at wants at least 3 times the rent in income every month for 3 months with verification.So thats out.so I must continue my search.lots of questions still floating around.I should have been smarter in the past year.oh well.thanks for your support.later


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You'll find a place. When you do, we'll be here. See ya then! Oh, and BTW, if you find employment with a cool employer, they might lie for you and say you were employed longer than you are. Mine did. hehe.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Lots of luck to you skullboy! I hope that everything works out for you, and don't forget about us! We'll leave a skull lit for ya!  :xbones:


----------

